# Crappie



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve yet to find these so called Crappie in Florida. 😂 I did catch one small one up in century back on 11/1/18 by accident bream fishing on a cricket and it’s the first one I’ve caught in the state of Florida! Want to make a trip this evening somewhere... I live in Holt so give me some advise... I don’t mind traveling to pcola, century, defuniak.... I even have an Alabama license if someone’s can put me on the Crappie... I prefer minnow fishing but I’ll do whatever produces. I do have a fish finder but I suck at using it to say the least...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Since you have an Alabama license head up to Gantt Lake near Andalusia or Frank Jackson State Park at Opp. Lake Jackson at Florala has a few crappie. Photos here a couple of weeks ago in local paper of some nice ones caught at Lake Jackson longlining. Have read about crappie being caught in Yellow River there in Holt.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tenswa and Alabama River will be on fire in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Where is tenswa?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bamasippi said:


> Where is tenswa?


Tensaw River


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Bamasippi said:


> Where is tenswa?


just about everywhere.


----------

